# Escambia 9-24-12



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Left the house around 3:30 went to escambia water was muddy saw 5 or 6 fish in the 12 to 15 inch range gigged 2 1 18 in 1 22 inch


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice fish


----------



## devndeb (Mar 16, 2008)

During the DAY????


----------

